# Mini Documentary, Catalina island snorkeling



## dtknow (Oct 16, 2011)

Little docu I put together with some footage I shot yesterday snorkeling/freediving.

http://vimeo.com/30616944


----------



## moose35 (Oct 31, 2011)

neat
thanks for sharing


moose


----------



## Kungfujoe (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## Tarantula_Tamer (Nov 1, 2011)

Thats cool. Awesome to see the calicos, sheephead and rays in their natural habitat!


----------

